# betsie



## cant_get_enough_fishing (Jun 8, 2009)

Went to the betsie yesterday, nothing going on, a few snagged fish at the dam, but other then that there was hundreds of guys lined up with nothing being caught. It was my first time there, and I was surprised at how many people are out there fishing... when the salmon are in, it must be a blast.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Trout King said:


> Anybody know how the Coho run is in there? Was thinking about heading back up next weekend. I know the King run will be winding down, but hoping there will still be a few newbies from the lake, but I wouldn't mind finding some fresh coho. Don't want to fish the Platte.
> 
> I've never fished the Betsie any later than the 2nd week of September.
> 
> I really just need one more trip up north before I start focusing on steelies and hunting down here.


I'm heading up Friday sometime and plan on staying till Sunday to see if I can find a few fish...I'm looking to split up the cost of the fuel if you are interested in riding up...I also am trying to get Smokepole to head up!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> I'm heading up Friday sometime and plan on staying till Sunday to see if I can find a few fish...I'm looking to split up the cost of the fuel if you are interested in riding up...I also am trying to get Smokepole to head up!!
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: betsie - Page 2 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=348507&page=2#ixzz10Av2anDJ


well i'm taking the boat and a buddy up the weekend...maybe another buddy (which really fills the boat almost too much. sorry man. I will never wade the Betsie again...its pure BS. Thanks for the offer though. I think I put Smokepole on some fish today somewhere down here, so it might be hard to pull him away because I limited in 2 hours yesterday.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Trout King said:


> well i'm taking the boat and a buddy up the weekend...maybe another buddy (which really fills the boat almost too much. sorry man. I will never wade the Betsie again...its pure BS. Thanks for the offer though. I think I put Smokepole on some fish today somewhere down here, so it might be hard to pull him away because I limited in 2 hours yesterday.


No problem man!! Good luck up there!!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Trout King said:


> I will never wade the Betsie again...its pure BS.


You're a young "whipper snapper"...why is wading the Betsie pure BS???:lol:

See you this weekend.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

because all the wading accesses are infested with rippers and its too long to walk between holes,lol....and I think you know exactly why I won't wade again...unless of course I come to fish with you


----------



## 7magg (Jul 30, 2008)

I second that about the rippers! I usually fish close to the dam because it's easier for my wife to wade in. last year we even saw a dude with a bow fishing rigg!! even some yahoos with a kid in a babyseat stuck between an innertube! they flipped the poor kid while leaving -what a sight!...lol.. can anyone pm me with a spot away from the madness. I was wanting to find a spot down river, I've tried the tresstle before never any luck.


----------



## mbrooks (Oct 10, 2007)

The farther upsteam you go the better it gets. It was not fast and furious this last weekend but it was enough to keep you interested. On Sunday I had fish stacked up in a small hole the entire day.It was a fun weekend and what made it even better was I never saw another person on the strech I was on the whole day Sunday. Most of the fish looked to be pretty dark and I let all but one go. Hopefully we'll get another push of fresh ones soon.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

mbrooks said:


> The farther upsteam you go the better it gets.


Depends on your "technique" I suppose.


----------



## caribouhunter (May 11, 2006)

I have fished the last weekend in Sept. for 20 years and it's limits daily.


----------



## mbrooks (Oct 10, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> Depends on your "technique" I suppose.


 Drifting egg flies thru the holes filled with wood. Using 6 pound leader about 2 1/2 feet long, single split shot off my main line swivel. What other "technique" should I use?


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

mbrooks said:


> Drifting egg flies thru the holes filled with wood. Using 6 pound leader about 2 1/2 feet long, single split shot off my main line swivel. What other "technique" should I use?


You might wanna try the TNT rig,I heard its really dynamite :SHOCKED:


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Went tonight, and saw n sign of fish in my first spot. Went to the dam and maybe aw five fish, and they just swam in and out. Saw 1 guy with a fish on, he didn't land it. Still not looking good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

I have always (3 times) fished the lower section River road to River road. I am very new to this and have never caught anything. I'm not tring to take anyones spot but I'm not good enough yet to catch fish where there are very few. I'm fishing Friday night and Saturday. Should I fish the lower section where I know a few holes or at this time of year should be looking to float above the dam. I have a kayak and will paddle a far distance so I don't have to be near the crowds. If the fish are above the dam, should I put in there and paddle up river or float down from another access? Any advice or PM's would be great.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

murraydrew said:


> I have always (3 times) fished the lower section River road to River road. I am very new to this and have never caught anything. I'm not tring to take anyones spot but I'm not good enough yet to catch fish where there are very few. I'm fishing Friday night and Saturday. Should I fish the lower section where I know a few holes or at this time of year should be looking to float above the dam. I have a kayak and will paddle a far distance so I don't have to be near the crowds. If the fish are above the dam, should I put in there and paddle up river or float down from another access? Any advice or PM's would be great.


PM sent.


----------

